# Last year...



## UndaPants (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here but I figured I'd show you all what we threw together last year. It was our first year of actually putting something together and we literally threw it all together on the day before Halloween...










































We made those tombstones using 2" thick EPS board (which is used for EIFS in the construction industry) and made that coffin out of cardboard and tape (and put an old red police light inside to light it up). Plus, we found an old, rusty birdcage and hung that brain inside using fishing line. In the dark, it looked like it was just floating in there. We used an old bed-frame (turned sideways) to make that "cage" in the back (where we had someone hiding...we put the candy bowl right in front of it so they had to get close and then that certain someone would reach out from behind the bars). Plus, I bought a cheap fog machine from Party City and played some music from Midnight Symphony. Anyways, I think it all turned out pretty good considering the time frame. We plan on getting started early this year though, so we'll see how it goes...hahaha.

Here's more pictures if you're interested (including our goofy Carrie/Tommy Ross costumes from last year)...
Halloween 2008 pictures by mcsplif - Photobucket


----------



## UndaPants (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello and welcome. I love your set up - especially the entry way. Great work!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Heck of a good job for something "thrown together" the day before!


----------



## UndaPants (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks...we had a lot of stuff sitting around (like the candelabras and stuff) that we just never used before. Our friends decided to clean out their little garage, so we said "OH! Do you mind if we use it for Halloween???" hahaha.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great.Would love to see what you can do with more than one day!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome from one Marylander to another! Outstanding job with the last-minute set up.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!! I agree that you did an awsome job - especially for a last minute set up. Can't wait to see what you do this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Undapants, great job with the thrown together set up (no one would have guessed if you didn't rat yourself out ). Glad to have another Marylander here.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job! Sometimes throwing things together in a day look better than week long set ups. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow, last minute. Looks great.
I was planning on something similar. I wanted to do a living room type set.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Glad to have you here with us. Looks like you have a knack for decorating. Wanna come do my living room? LOL Great job and especially for a last minute set up. Looks creepy, and abandoned, dingy like death. Awesome. I love the idea of the "someone" grabbing at the ToTs. Too scary. Looking forward to seeing what you pull out for this year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings and welcome to the forum! 

that's one heck of a set up! great work! can't wait to find out what you have going on this year!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. Love the name.


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I love the creepy old guy white mask "Grandpa" I believe from Texas Chainsaw Massacre...I have had that mask for about seven years or so and it creeps people out all the time.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That's pretty Awesome! Very Nice!!


----------

